# Looking for Golf Membership in Dubai? I have one for you..



## ACoz2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi,

I am currently a member at a top golf club in Dubai and they are doing a members special referral deal... Members are invited to find new members on a first refusal basis before taking people from the "5 year" waiting list...

If anyone is interested to join the Golf Club PM me and I can get you in.

Be aware its not so cheap (24k dhs plus 10k First year signing fee) but I can say it is World class and I enjoy every second playing the course and using all the facilities there.

For referring someone I can avail of the offer for free buggies for the rest of the season.. and thats it. 

This is a genuine thread and probably wont last long because I can only refer one new member.

Any one keen?


----------



## PaulUK (Dec 6, 2008)

ACoz2000 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently a member at a top golf club in Dubai and they are doing a members special referral deal... Members are invited to find new members on a first refusal basis before taking people from the "5 year" waiting list...
> 
> ...


Which course is it?


----------



## ACoz2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

PaulUK said:


> Which course is it?


Its The Montgomerie


----------

